# November open air cut out in WV!!



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

So my cousin texts me yesterday, says she heard about an open air hive that just got noticed since the leaves started to fall. Asks me what I thought. I tell her they don't have a chance around here in the tree all winter, maybe a miniscule chance if they were cut out and hived. Her next text was "great when can you do it?". I went to look at it yesterday, it was to high for the ladder I had with me. Lots of bees but looks like they don't have much if any stores. I told her again they really didn't have a chance but she has her heart set on trying so we are returning Monday with a better ladder and a harness (I'm just now starting to mend from previous accidents so safety is a priority I'm tired of hurting). My son is in Jamaica or I could get him to help. He's like a monkey in the trees. Next 5 days are supposed to be in the 60's so maybe she can get some feed on them. Can't believe I'm even considering this in November!


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Gotta try!!!! Good luck.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Neat pic. Thanks for sharing, and best of luck.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Very cool! I've never seen one in person. Consider renting a cherry picker for maximum safety. +/-$300 a day. Possibly getting yourself or your son hurt to removing bees that don't have much of a chance simply isn't worth it. Best of luck! Take pictures.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Got them safely in a box. Did not see or clip the queen so not feeling great about that but they did all orient to the box and walk in so maybe. Cousin is happy, she got another hive maybe. I used to work on ladders all the time in my 20's (day job was house painter ) and I didn't mind it but man I hate it now.


----------

